# Oops o.O



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I have been accidentally giving Luxie a tablespoon daily of Missing Link Veterinarian formula, instead of a teaspoon!!! I've been doing this for a week! Is she going to be ok??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

NO worries. She should be fine.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol atpeast its not too little of the reccomended doseage! u ahould be amazed how u got her to take a whole tablespoon of it o.o


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Im sure its just like people taking more vitamins than needed, she has probably just been peeing the excess out.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

No wonder that coat is so lush and gorgeous! Well, she would not be malnourished and that is a good thing!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oh good! *phew* I nearly had a heart attack when I noticed I was giving her too much! Luxie likes the taste of Missing Link! I divided it over 3 meals. I do have to say, her coat is getting noticeably silkier!


----------

